# Flamingo trip January 18-20



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Camping trip to Flamingo January 18-20. 
My son's school is closed on MLK day and he has really being bugging my to go camping, so I figured what the hell, lets go to Flamingo.

I booked the camping spot for Saturday through Monday. Don't know if anyone will be there that weekend if so let me know and we can have a beer or something. 

My real questions is where to fish any pointer would be appreciated, I haven't been to Flamingo in many years and I am really looking forward to going back. My son is not old enough to spend the entire day on the bow, but he's a trooper and makes the best out of it. He likes catching red's and trout, but has just as much fun catching mangrove snapper and little sharks.

Thanks in advance for any spots or pointers.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the wind will dictate where you can go -if theres any wind ?
-neg. low tides in the morning will get you some tailing fish shots outside? if its blowing you can go up the canal into WB and theres always a place outta the wind...
good luck !


----------



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be camping down there this weekend as well. Green Jon boat with poling platform. Swing by we'll grab a beer.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds Good!

I have a blue Copperhead


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

a bunch of us will be camping these days too. look for the black copperheads.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> a bunch of us will be camping these days too. look for the black copperheads.


Sounds good. I will be getting in Saturday morning-ish. Driving down from Melbourne.

Look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw your skiff parked at the camp parking, and saw it at the marina this afternoon. Never saw anyone by it.

Hope you had a good trip, we had a blast.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry I missed you guys! We had a blast down there too. Look forward to doing it again.


----------

